# weird one - please help!



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if a mild streptococcus b infection found in DH sperm will have been causing TTC problems for us? We had a pre iui check-up and they found a mild infection he is on antibiotics and i am now on them as a precautionary measure.

Seems to be some evidence to say that Steb B can be an issue for ickle wrigglies motility especially if he is suffering from an auto-immune disease (which dh is), anyone know anything?

Many thanx

Charlie xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Any infection can cause problems as the amount of white cells is increased and this can cause agglutination of the sperm which make them stick together.

Ruth


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks Ruth that's helpful.

One more stupid question: will it take awhile for the sperm to imrove? 

The old it takes 11 weeks to make a whole new batch is playing on my mind and I'm due for IUI next cycle if i am not successful on a natural cycle this month.

Sorry to be a worry wart!

Charlie x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I always think 9 weeks arather than 11 but if you are having IUI, they will be able to wash, spin etc the sperm so as mush infection is removed before insem.

Ruth


----------

